# A Rant on Animal Care



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a college student and had to change my pet situation considerably after leaving my parents where we had a dog, two cats, and a horse. I've always loved having a house full of animals and would've loved to have dogs and cats where I am now but knew they would not fit into my schedule nor would they be able to have the same outdoor experience my parents' 15 acre farm provided. I spent my first year of college volunteering at a local animal shelter in order to get my "fix" without having the responsibility of actually having a pet. When I finally did move into a house where I could have pets I made sure my schedule would allow for a pet and was careful selecting a pet that fit my lifestyle. I'm gone from 7A - 9P everyday and needed a small pet that would be happy sitting in my lap while I did homework or fine exploring a playpen in my fairly small room. 

On the other hand there are my neighbors who did not take the time or thought when they got a Aussie Blue Heeler mix puppy. My neighbors are also busy college students who enjoy to party more nights than study. I'm all for a good time here and there and I'm sure there will be nights that Marvin will not have all of my attention... but really a puppy? For those of you who have had experience with these dogs they're VERY INTELLIGENT and need a job or they will become bored and destructive. It was only a few months before they ran out of time for their hyperactive puppy and decided to tie it outside since it was tearing apart furniture in boredom. The poor guy would be left outside all weekend without food or water. He chewed the siding on the house apart. Finally one day I had had enough of seeing a very beautiful sweet dog being neglected and called the humane society. He'd been left outside alone for over a week with no food or water as my neighbors had taken off for winter break. He'd chewed at his feet and tail out of depression and boredom, completely mutilating himself.  

I'm happy to say that after talking to my best friend's parent's the other day they have decided to foster and rehab the puppy. Bambam will be going to his new foster home with 15 acres and 2 other dogs tomorrow. My friend's parents already own two Aussie mixes and they are wonderful dogs that have jobs as therapy dogs. 

I just wish people would be more careful when selecting a pet. You are responsible for a life and must understand that. I still miss my dog and two cats but I know they are much happier with my parents. Although a hedgehog is not quite the same, Marvin fits my lifestyle better, and I still take the occasional weekend to volunteer at the animal shelter so I don't go too stir crazy without dogs and cats.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Funny, my boyfriend's brother got his parents a Blue Heeler/Lab mix for Christmas since they had to put their other dog down. The poor dog doesn't get to do anything.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Hopefully it got more of that cuddly Lab in it than Blue Heeler. I bet that'd be an awesome hunting dog though.


----------

